# New Guy



## blackjack (Jul 19, 2015)

I asked everyone if I should get a blue tongued skink or a garter snake. Almost everyone recommended the snake. I went to a petshop that carries reptiles and exotics to handle both and make the final decision. After handling one, despite everyone's recommendations, I now have a blue tongued skink. His name is Akron, pronounced with a short a, as in apple and the o is pronounced ah as in otter. I only put that because people tend to say it wrong.

He's big, easy to handle, and just relaxed in the crook of my arm as I walked around the store. Anyway, pics. The brown thing near his mouth is just dirt.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

He's beautiful! :3


----------



## ZippyDippyDoo (May 17, 2015)

Love!


----------

